# GTA san andreas install problems



## glenfisher (Feb 17, 2008)

iv got the pc version of gta san andreas, but when i put the cd into the computer it doesnt even read it!!! now my computer is a dell dimension 8300 512mb ram with 80gig hard drive and all the right requirements to run the game. i belive the game is in a dvd format?? and it works perfectly on other computers that are almost identical to mine? iv tryed restaring and making sure the disk is clean and that **** but the computer just wont pick it up? its a dvd compatable d drive and it plays most dvds with out any problems and audio cd's. can some one help??!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You're already being helped with this problem in your other thread.
*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/i-need-help-with-the-d-drive-222413.html*


----------

